# LGB



## billhunter (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm seeking information on repair parts for 23192 LGB steam locomotive. Specifically the wiring harness between engine and tender, and the circuit board mounted to the engine cab.

Thank you.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Google Large Scale Central, they have a forum which may be helpful. Good luck.


----------

